# Brewing Course



## Gerard_M (9/7/08)

Hi all brewers,

Anyone wanting to do a short course on full grain brewing and with little time can do so at NMIT TAFE. Just click on the link below for enrollment information. Please feel free to spread the word. Class sizes are limited so it is advisable to get in early.

http://www.nmit.vic.edu.au/shortcourses/wi...production.html

Best Regards,
Vincent Costanzo
Costanzo Brewing Consultants,
Mob. 0408 104 176
Email: [email protected]


----------



## devo (9/7/08)

Is this designed/aimed at homebrewing or probrewing.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/7/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Hi all brewers,
> 
> Anyone wanting to do a short course on full grain brewing and with little time can do so at NMIT TAFE. Just click on the link below for enrollment information. Please feel free to spread the word. Class sizes are limited so it is advisable to get in early.
> 
> ...


What a great idea and only $4.50 per hour.This is a must for your locals.Who's the Guru doing the presentation?
Wish I could come.How about a DVD of the course.
Gb


----------



## the_fuzz (9/7/08)

does anyone know anyone in NSW or via correspondance that does a brewing course?


----------



## Gerard_M (9/7/08)

devo said:


> Is this designed/aimed at homebrewing or probrewing.



Send them an email & I am sure you will get an answer.

At a guess the "guru" would be Vince Costanzo ex-CUB, Stockade etc, now a "Brewery Consultant"

WWWH - Go spend a Sunday with Pat up at Faulconbridge, you will learn something, more than likely brewing related. 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## brendanos (9/7/08)

Is this "vinthebrewer" of beeradvocate and william bull fame?


----------



## beersom (10/7/08)

brendanos said:


> Is this "vinthebrewer" of beeradvocate and william bull fame?




Nah, not him.

Vince is a very experienced brewer and a nice bloke as well.
He came up and did the comissioning run on our DE filter.... I learnt a lot from him in that short time and would encourage people to do his course. 
At that price it's exceptional value.


----------



## costanzo (10/7/08)

Hi, I'm the person presenting the course, Vincent Costanzo. Further details are in the attachment: 

View attachment Beer_flyer_2008__3_.pdf


----------



## HoppingMad (10/7/08)

Vince will you be discussing techniques for use on commercial equipment or the setups we homebrewers use?

Is this a course mainly directed at micro-brewery wannabes with dreams of running a brewery or a practical home-brewing course?

Many thanks, am interested (am currently a newbie going into All-grain and need all the help I can get) but wanted to clarify as you hadn't answered the question raised by the earlier poster on this page.

Hopper.


----------



## joecast (10/7/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Vince will you be discussing techniques for use on commercial equipment or the setups we homebrewers use?
> 
> Is this a course mainly directed at micro-brewery wannabes with dreams of running a brewery or a practical home-brewing course?
> Hopper.



the .pdf says the course is designed for home brewers, but suits those looking at getting into micro brewing. so sounds like they cover both ends of the spectrum.
joe


----------



## HoppingMad (10/7/08)

joecast said:


> the .pdf says the course is designed for home brewers, but suits those looking at getting into micro brewing. so sounds like they cover both ends of the spectrum.
> joe


Yep caught that bit and read the pdf joe, but the mixture of who it's suitable for makes it sound like the course is directed at homebrewers upscaling to microbreweries (commercial operations). Was checking if this is the case or not. I'm a homebrewer who's happy to keep homebrewing, so the course may not be appropriate for me.

Cheers for the help,

Hopper.


----------



## costanzo (15/7/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Vince will you be discussing techniques for use on commercial equipment or the setups we homebrewers use?
> 
> Is this a course mainly directed at micro-brewery wannabes with dreams of running a brewery or a practical home-brewing course?
> 
> ...


The course is aimed at full grain home brewers. There will be a small brewing module which will be used to demonstrate making good quality botique beer. There are also comprehensive brewing theory classes and tastings education. Although a short course the elements of the course can also be applied to budding or existing microbrewers. Lets face it, we can always improve our knowledge of brewing and put it into practice. I have had 20 years experience in the brewing game so I think you will get something out of it. If you have further questions you can call me on 0408104176. Vincent.


----------



## costanzo (29/7/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> does anyone know anyone in NSW or via correspondance that does a brewing course?



If there is enough interest interstate we may be able to hold a one week intensive course on campus at NMIT at Epping, Victoria. Please dierect enquiries to NMIT Main office number: (03) 9269 1042. Ask for Christina Cairns.


----------



## Greg Lawrence (4/8/08)

Does anyone know of such a class operating in the sydney area?


----------



## costanzo (12/8/08)

Gregor said:


> Does anyone know of such a class operating in the sydney area?



I don't know but NMIT in Melbourne is considering running another similar course in October this year. Any potential interest should be directed to Chris Cairns at NMIT, ph (03) 9269-1086. If anyone has any specific queries regarding brewing they can contact me by Email.


----------



## davelovesbeer (13/8/08)

I would be keen on one in sydney too. Any chance they might relocate for a course if there was enough interest?


----------



## mckenry (13/8/08)

davelovesbeer said:


> I would be keen on one in sydney too. Any chance they might relocate for a course if there was enough interest?



Me too. I'll attend a Sydney course if it gets up.


----------



## devo (13/8/08)

This is the more beer brew rig used for the the first full day practical last Saturday at NMIT.





Even though I've been AGing for a few years I'm still finding the course as a useful refresher course. It's also good to here it from someone who has industry background rather than just the internetz.


----------



## devo (21/8/08)

Halfway through this course so far and would have to say that it's excellent value. I would recommend this to anyone who is looking to make the step to AG but also provides plenty of info for the experienced AGers as well.

NMIT has a pretty impressive large scale wine making set up going on so it begs the question that as the popularity of brewing grows then there maybe potential down the track for them to upgrade the facilities for brewing as well. I for one hope it does!


----------



## costanzo (2/9/08)

davelovesbeer said:


> I would be keen on one in sydney too. Any chance they might relocate for a course if there was enough interest?



I would like to get expression of interest for a Sydney based course and then I would have to see if any institute or venue would take up the course. Also,for me to go to Sydney it would make sense to concentrate the course in several pockets of full days. But of course the students would have to be able to be available for these days. I would be interested to have feedback if it would be better to hold the course on weekends. The course lasts for 40 hours which equates to 5 full days.

Vincent Costanzo
course lecturer


----------



## pjwhite5 (2/9/08)

Depending on when it is held, I should be able to swing 5 days off.

PJ


----------



## Greg Lawrence (2/9/08)

vcostanzo said:


> I would like to get expression of interest for a Sydney based course and then I would have to see if any institute or venue would take up the course. Also,for me to go to Sydney it would make sense to concentrate the course in several pockets of full days. But of course the students would have to be able to be available for these days. I would be interested to have feedback if it would be better to hold the course on weekends. The course lasts for 40 hours which equates to 5 full days.
> 
> Vincent Costanzo
> course lecturer



I would be keen depending on cost. Considering that you would have to make minimum 3 trips and bring equipment, I am picking the costs are going to be getting up a fair bit. I suppose that it will depend on numbers too.
Lets see how many are interested.

Greg


----------



## mckenry (2/9/08)

I'd be a good chance of making it. Weekends would be better for me.


----------



## glennheinzel (2/9/08)

Taking 5 days off shouldn't be an issue (woohoo - Long Service Leave). The only considerations would be price and when it would be held.


----------



## eric8 (2/9/08)

Wow i would love to do a course like that, although I don't think I could take 5 days off, I find it hard having one day off on the weekends


----------



## the_fuzz (2/9/08)

I would be in, if it is on weekends


----------



## beer slayer (2/9/08)

I would also be interested in a Sydney course.
Vince,
Is there any Idea of what numbers would be required?
Would you need to run the course 5 days in a row?
Is there a rough idea of when the course would run?
looking foward to it.
BS


----------



## drireech (3/9/08)

As a beginner and fast becoming a fanatic, I'd definitely be interested.


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/9/08)

I would love to see if anything comes of this. Would be great.

Pok


----------



## costanzo (11/9/08)

I would like to develop the idea of a interstate brewing course further.There seems to be enough initial interest in such a course in Sydney. So far there are 10 people who have expressed some interest. The following are some of my thoughts.

What I need to determine is if I could find a venue among those interested. Pehaps someone can offer a meeting room at reasonable rates.
The class size would need to be about 20.
I think the course would be run on 3 weekends, not consecutively due to the nature of brewing. I think I would be looking at starting the course in Febuary 2009.
to keep costs down I would like to find out the availability of a brewing system in Sydney, preferably like the one pictured above that was used at NMIT (More Beer).
Please note that because this course is not held at a Registerd Training Organisation it can not be considered an accredited course, but the one at NMIT is a short course anyway and is not assessed. The contents of the course will be similar to the one at NMIT.
I think that the cost would probably be in the vicinity of $200 - 300 per person. I am mindfull in keeping this fee as low as possible and would depend on the associated costs of running the course and materials. 
I would invite all who have expressed interest and others who have not yet done so to Email me with their preferred suggestions and advice and offers.
VCostanzo


----------



## costanzo (16/9/08)

vcostanzo said:


> I would like to develop the idea of a interstate brewing course further.There seems to be enough initial interest in such a course in Sydney. So far there are 10 people who have expressed some interest. The following are some of my thoughts.
> 
> What I need to determine is if I could find a venue among those interested. Pehaps someone can offer a meeting room at reasonable rates.
> The class size would need to be about 20.
> ...



I am running another brewing course in Melbourne starting on 7th October. Judging by the feedback from one of the homebrewers above the course is very well worth doing. Any enquiries please direct to me.
VinceC


----------



## costanzo (26/9/08)

The brewing course to be held in Melbourne (Epping) is schedulled to start 7th Oct. Details of course can be found on the attachment.
VC
View attachment Beer_ProductionOct08_AD.pdf


----------



## bouncingcastle (26/9/08)

I'm enrolled in this. Can't wait  

:super:


----------



## olde (26/9/08)

beer slayer said:


> I would also be interested in a Sydney course.
> BS



I recall reading a few months ago about a brewing course being run at Potters Brewery near Cessnock in the Hunter Valley. It was over a few days, maybe five, and cost over a grand. I'll do a bit of googling and see what I can find.

http://shop.nnlbeersupplies.com.au/index.p...85d85b6fa943437 It may be a bit out of date, but they'd be worth talking to.


For what it's worth, I'd cut off my arm (save one for obvious reasons) and both legs to have an excuse to spend any more time at Potters, some lovely brews there, and a top feed into the bargain. Love the place.


----------



## costanzo (6/10/08)

vcostanzo said:


> The brewing course to be held in Melbourne (Epping) is schedulled to start 7th Oct. Details of course can be found on the attachment.
> VC
> View attachment 21418



*The brewing course has been postponed for 2 weeks to allow a chance for extra people to enrol. The start date is now the 21st October but enrollments must be complete by next week, a week before the course commences. So please do not leave it to the last moment or the course could be cancelled altogether.
*Vince C


----------



## costanzo (6/10/08)

oldy said:


> I recall reading a few months ago about a brewing course being run at Potters Brewery near Cessnock in the Hunter Valley. It was over a few days, maybe five, and cost over a grand. I'll do a bit of googling and see what I can find.
> 
> http://shop.nnlbeersupplies.com.au/index.p...85d85b6fa943437 It may be a bit out of date, but they'd be worth talking to.
> 
> ...



The course I'm offering will be similar to the one run at TAFE NMIT in Victoria and would cost a fraction of the one at Potters brewery ($200- $300), depandant on numbers. The course is suitable to homebrewers and those wanting to start their own microbrewery. It also runs for 40 hours and involves practical hands on brewing with a 50L semi-automatic brew plant.
VC


----------



## bouncingcastle (6/10/08)

vcostanzo said:


> *The brewing course has been postponed for 2 weeks to allow a chance for extra people to enrol. The start date is now the 21st October but enrollments must be complete by next week, a week before the course commences. So please do not leave it to the last moment or the course could be cancelled altogether.
> *Vince C



Now that the course has moved backward two weeks, I have just had to withdraw 

Not happy as I was rather looking forward to it... 

Chris.


----------



## Fents (6/10/08)

vcostanzo said:


> *The brewing course has been postponed for 2 weeks to allow a chance for extra people to enrol. The start date is now the 21st October but enrollments must be complete by next week, a week before the course commences. So please do not leave it to the last moment or the course could be cancelled altogether.
> *Vince C



If i dont do the course this time round will there be another chance to do it? like do you run them every 7 weeks or so?


----------



## Supra-Jim (6/10/08)

I spoke with NMIT about this course as i am unable to do it this time around. I have put my name down as interested for the next course, which i was advised would most likely be early next year/next semester.

The main thing to bear in mind with these TAFE run short courses is that they are number/enrolment dependant. If they don't get enough numbers the couse gets cancelled, or in this case postponed.

As i have my name down for next year (course scheduling for next has not been done yet!) i encourage anyone who is interested to contact NMIT (i think the details are at the top of this thread) and register their interest. More interest means the higher likelyhood this will go ahead.


----------



## wabster (6/10/08)

I contacted NMIT when the above course was first mooted some time back, as I wasn't sure if it was over a series of weekends or in one 5 day block. 

As it was spread out it wasn't suitable for me to go to Melbourne to attend. 

However if a 40 hour block was organised and maybe a deal done with local accommodation providers for those who are not locals, I'd be prepared to go down from Sydney for it.

Obviously the same applies for Sydney if one were to be held here, though if it were over weekends I'd prefer it was in an accessible (central?) location, hopefully close to transport.

I am just hoping that Vince can make a good run of these courses, while keeping a lid on costs. These things can be a nightmare to schedule and run, but are obviously highly regarded by those who attend.

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## costanzo (15/10/08)

Fents said:


> If i dont do the course this time round will there be another chance to do it? like do you run them every 7 weeks or so?



There will be another chance early next year but as it goes it depends on numbers (20). If anyone wants to do the course you can record your expression of interest and then you will be contacted on the due time. This is the best way to go about it even if you can't do it at the time.


----------



## Polar Beer (15/10/08)

vcostanzo said:


> There will be another chance early next year but as it goes it depends on numbers (20). If anyone wants to do the course you can record your expression of interest and then you will be contacted on the due time. This is the best way to go about it even if you can't do it at the time.



record interest with you or the NMIT Vince?

I've sent an email over to the NMIT contact for the course. 
Looks great. Hope you get the numbers. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## costanzo (25/3/09)

P & L Brazil said:


> record interest with you or the NMIT Vince?
> 
> I've sent an email over to the NMIT contact for the course.
> Looks great. Hope you get the numbers.
> ...


The NMIT course probably won't run this semester (2009) *BUT* wait for it. I have been able to secure a similar course in conjunction with Keg King in Springvale (VIC.) and Brewers Den for the AG brewing course. I'm planning to start it next week 2nd April. I know this is short notice but I want to run it with as little as 10 people, whereas NMIT requires more than this. A smaller group will be more intimate and participants will feel better in approaching me during and after class. The cost is $269. See attachment for further details, so let's make it a success and get it rolling. I have other great courses in the pipeline, including one for microbrewers.View attachment CostanzoBrewing_Seminars_atMCH.doc


----------



## costanzo (31/3/09)

vcostanzo said:


> The NMIT course probably won't run this semester (2009) *BUT* wait for it. I have been able to secure a similar course in conjunction with Keg King in Springvale (VIC.) and Brewers Den for the AG brewing course. I'm planning to start it next week 2nd April. I know this is short notice but I want to run it with as little as 10 people, whereas NMIT requires more than this. A smaller group will be more intimate and participants will feel better in approaching me during and after class. The cost is $269. See attachment for further details, so let's make it a success and get it rolling. I have other great courses in the pipeline, including one for microbrewers.View attachment 25655



Hi brewers,
this course has been postponed for 2 weeks, as it was a bit ambitious to get students to start it on such short notice. Please call me on 0408 104 176 for further details.


----------



## Fourstar (31/3/09)

Sounds like you have some interestng topics for the average homebrewer to break into all-grain brewing!

Would be very interested in knowing about the microbrewers course outine comparitive to the AG homebrewers course. I'd say allot of us here would have aspirations to one day start up their own business/side project and this kind of course would give us the perfect low risk A-Z of how to approach it. Especially dealing with the alc beverage industry and the political red tape that comes with it.

Cheers!


----------



## costanzo (5/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> Sounds like you have some interestng topics for the average homebrewer to break into all-grain brewing!
> 
> Would be very interested in knowing about the microbrewers course outine comparitive to the AG homebrewers course. I'd say allot of us here would have aspirations to one day start up their own business/side project and this kind of course would give us the perfect low risk A-Z of how to approach it. Especially dealing with the alc beverage industry and the political red tape that comes with it.
> 
> Cheers!


If you go to www.costanzobrewing.com you will able to view the course outine and enrollment form.
Cheers Vincent


----------



## Polar Beer (5/4/09)

vcostanzo said:


> Hi brewers,
> this course has been postponed for 2 weeks, as it was a bit ambitious to get students to start it on such short notice. Please call me on 0408 104 176 for further details.



Sounds great Vincent - except that's still waaaay too short notice. Really hope you get the numbers but no way I can be there. I flagged my interest for this in October 08 and you've said nothing until March 09. I hope you're a good brewer because your not much of a communicator. 
I was genuinely interested and followed the advice you posted regarding how to register that interest. Can I suggest that next time you manage the interest list yourself (not through your course partners) and at least make some (preferably periodical) attempt to update your potential customers on developments. 

Good luck with the course. Hope it gets up and works well. Will be interested in getting involved if it runs again & there is realistic notice of a start date. 

Cheers
Paul


----------



## costanzo (15/4/09)

Polar Beer said:


> Sounds great Vincent - except that's still waaaay too short notice. Really hope you get the numbers but no way I can be there. I flagged my interest for this in October 08 and you've said nothing until March 09. I hope you're a good brewer because your not much of a communicator.
> I was genuinely interested and followed the advice you posted regarding how to register that interest. Can I suggest that next time you manage the interest list yourself (not through your course partners) and at least make some (preferably periodical) attempt to update your potential customers on developments.
> 
> Good luck with the course. Hope it gets up and works well. Will be interested in getting involved if it runs again & there is realistic notice of a start date.
> ...


Hi paul,
sorry I have not kept you up to date but I was hoping to get a course started earlier this year with NMIT. It proved difficult and as this was out of my control I decided to set up an independent course of my own and souce an appropriate venue and appropriate brewing equipment. I have done so and as an offshoot of the beer expo I began promoting the new course. I hope to put on 3 courses a year and also introductory courses. This would be in addition to the NMIT course. If you have any suggestions I would be happy to consider them. 
Vince


----------



## costanzo (18/4/09)

Hi all grain brewers,
the *advanced brewing course* has been resheduled to start 7th May and is to run on Thursdays on the whole. So get in quick before all places are filled. For enrollment form and timetable go to www.costanzobrewing.com and go to Brewing School tab.


----------



## costanzo (30/4/09)

vcostanzo said:


> Hi all grain brewers,
> the *advanced brewing course* has been resheduled to start 7th May and is to run on Thursdays on the whole. So get in quick before all places are filled. For enrollment form and timetable go to www.costanzobrewing.com and go to Brewing School tab.



Hi Brewers,
the *advanced course* has been filling fast and have had a good response. To avoid disappointment you can still enroll by going to my website. You will also see that there is an *Intoductory Course* also, open for enrollment.
I have had an overwhelming request from Sydney brewers and I will be developing a course for them as well. Keep an eye out for it. Any suggestions for a Sydney course will be considered.
I attended the Melbourne Brewers meeting last night and I was impressed by the turnout and level of passion shown. I must say the thirst for knowledge is well and strong. I would welcome other brew clubs to request my presence at their next meeting.





VC


----------



## arogers (30/4/09)

i'd be keen on one in sydney, or at a stretch i will go to melbourne (going to NMIT for a course in august)


----------



## manticle (30/4/09)

vcostanzo said:


> Hi Brewers,
> the *advanced course* has been filling fast and have had a good response. To avoid disappointment you can still enroll by going to my website. You will also see that there is an *Intoductory Course* also, open for enrollment.
> I have had an overwhelming request from Sydney brewers and I will be developing a course for them as well. Keep an eye out for it. Any suggestions for a Sydney course will be considered.
> I attended the Melbourne Brewers meeting last night and I was impressed by the turnout and level of passion shown. I must say the thirst for knowledge is well and strong. I would welcome other brew clubs to request my presence at their next meeting.
> ...



I'm studying postgrad at the moment and that's about all the study I can handle. However if it's still going next year I'd be extremely keen. It sounds like a great idea.


----------



## costanzo (16/5/09)

manticle said:


> I'm studying postgrad at the moment and that's about all the study I can handle. However if it's still going next year I'd be extremely keen. It sounds like a great idea.



The next advanced brewing course starts 2nd July. For enrollment details click here http://www.costanzobrewing.com/Brewing%20School.htm
an intoductory brewing course starts June 10. See same website for details.

Vince


----------



## costanzo (3/6/09)

vcostanzo said:


> The next advanced brewing course starts 2nd July. For enrollment details click here http://www.costanzobrewing.com/Brewing%20School.htm
> an intoductory brewing course starts June 10. See same website for details.
> 
> Vince


Hi all Brewers,
People have been asking for a Sydney course since last year. I am endeavouring to set up a course as we speak, similar to the Melbourne one. So please get behind this one and express your interest directly with me on Email, [email protected] . I think I can get a five day course set up Monday to Friday late September or early October. If I can get 20 people then I'm sure the course will be a success.
Also, for you Melbourne brewers please note that the next course starts on July 2nd so there is not much time left to enrol. This is limited to about 10 people due to space restrictions.
Cheers Vince


----------



## canon1ball (3/6/09)

vcostanzo said:


> Hi all Brewers,
> People have been asking for a Sydney course since last year. I am endeavouring to set up a course as we speak, similar to the Melbourne one. So please get behind this one and express your interest directly with me on Email, [email protected] . I think I can get a five day course set up Monday to Friday late September or early October. If I can get 20 people then I'm sure the course will be a success.
> Also, for you Melbourne brewers please note that the next course starts on July 2nd so there is not much time left to enrol. This is limited to about 10 people due to space restrictions.
> Cheers Vince




Any idea where in Sydney?


----------



## costanzo (4/6/09)

canon1ball said:


> Any idea where in Sydney?



Most likely in the Flemington area.


----------



## costanzo (17/6/09)

There is still time to enrol into The Melbourne Advanced Brewing Short Course. For those of you who do not know about this course, it has been designed to improve your skills and demystify the art of grain brewing. Learn, also, to avoid the pitfalls and myths that are going around. Follow these simple but important steps and you will be guaranteed good results every time. This is the best value for money course around.
The next course starts *July 2nd*, so be quick and don't miss out. Just click here http://www.costanzobrewing.com/Brewing%20School.htm to enroll and get further details.
Oh, and for those who have grain brewed a long time you will be happy to know that I have had students on my course who have been grain brewing for 20 years and still found it incredibly useful.
Cheers,
Vince C
facilitator

P.S if you'd like to drop me a line send your query/comments to [email protected]


----------



## costanzo (29/7/09)

vcostanzo said:


> There is still time to enrol into The Melbourne Advanced Brewing Short Course. For those of you who do not know about this course, it has been designed to improve your skills and demystify the art of grain brewing. Learn, also, to avoid the pitfalls and myths that are going around. Follow these simple but important steps and you will be guaranteed good results every time. This is the best value for money course around.
> The next course starts *July 2nd*, so be quick and don't miss out. Just click here http://www.costanzobrewing.com/Brewing%20School.htm to enroll and get further details.
> Oh, and for those who have grain brewed a long time you will be happy to know that I have had students on my course who have been grain brewing for 20 years and still found it incredibly useful.
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## costanzo (1/9/09)

canon1ball said:


> Any idea where in Sydney?



Hi all home brewers in Sydney,

I have secured a 5 day (consecutive) brewing course at Campbelltown at the Rydges Hotel for 24th-28th October 2009. Enrolments are now open and you can enrol by filling an enrolment form along with payment. Go to my website for enrolment form and further details, http://www.costanzobrewing.com/Brewing%20School.htm This has been a long time coming but will be well worth the wait.

There is a limit of 20 students so please enrol early to avoid missing out.


Vincent Costanzo


----------



## wabster (25/9/09)

vcostanzo said:


> Hi all home brewers in Sydney,
> 
> I have secured a 5 day (consecutive) brewing course at Campbelltown at the Rydges Hotel for 24th-28th October 2009. Enrolments are now open and you can enrol by filling an enrolment form along with payment. Go to my website for enrolment form and further details, http://www.costanzobrewing.com/Brewing%20School.htm This has been a long time coming but will be well worth the wait.
> 
> ...



Wow what a great opportunity to learn from a pro! Then I check my calendar and find I have a family commitment I can't escape that weekend.

Life just isn't fair!

Who out there is going to grab this opportunity?

Hopefully if there is another held I'll be able to block my diary out for the period immediately so I can attend,

Cheerz Wabster.


----------



## benny_bjc (23/11/09)

Hi,

I stumbled across this thread a bit late!

I am very keen in a brewing course in Sydney... both for personal interest and possible future career opportunities. 

I currently only brew partials but have been keen to take up all grain brewing!

(Flemington area would have been a handy locatation as well.)

Hope there is more courses in Sydney area sometime soon!

Cheers!


----------



## costanzo (11/12/09)

wabster said:


> Wow what a great opportunity to learn from a pro! Then I check my calendar and find I have a family commitment I can't escape that weekend.
> 
> Life just isn't fair!
> 
> ...



New course dates for 2010 are now on my website.


----------



## costanzo (10/2/10)

The next course starts Feb 18 in Melbourne. Go to http://www.costanzobrewing.com/Advanced%20Course%20ADV04.htm for further details.


----------



## ramo (29/8/17)

bump for dates on

*Sydney (CBD) 4 day Masterbrew Brewing Course*
*https://weteachme.com/costanzobrewing/1002030-sydney-cbd-4-day-masterbrew-brewing-course?iframe=true&teaching_id=0&utm_campaign=widget&utm_medium=embed&utm_source=Costanzo+Brewing*

*Sydney (Newcastle) Four Day Masterbrew Brewing Course*
https://weteachme.com/costanzobrewi...&utm_medium=embed&utm_source=Costanzo+Brewing


----------



## Schikitar (29/8/17)

I'd love to do something like this but I'm in Tas...


----------



## fungrel (29/8/17)

Seems interesting, but I can't view the modules/units they offer. 

I've been bitten in the past by enrolling in courses that are vague in description.

As a trainer, I would be interested if these modules align with competency standards in place within the VET sector, such as this course running in Ultimo. Nationally recognized qualifications are the way to go if you can afford it.


----------

